# Big Male puppy in wind storm



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Not as fast as that smaller guy in the other video but...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFiPEr4qopQ&feature=youtu.be

4 1/2 to 7 weeks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOoKXTmuSvY
puppy goes for sleigh ride and holds on. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uEJFMTbTfc


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Good natural environmental distractions, Tim!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That wind ripped the tarp. Sometimes mother nature is a good helper :grin:


----------

